# Need wholesale DTG printer in California



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

QUICK! Looking for a good, trustworthy company to provide DTG services wholesale. The trick is -- *the shirts are DARK!!!*

I am in California. Thanks!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

shirleyg said:


> QUICK! Looking for a good, trustworthy company to provide DTG services wholesale. The trick is -- *the shirts are DARK!!!*
> 
> I am in California. Thanks!


Fusion Logistics Group | Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff. I just spoke with Ricky and Josh from Fusion. Nice guys. Good prices. But...

I had already contacted and agreed to give the order to Bad Bear Sportswear in So. Cal. He did a DTG job for me years ago. Shirts turned out fine -- and on time! (I'd forgotten his company name until after I made the post to this forum.)

Anyone have first hand experience with Fusion Logistics?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Does it have to be Cali?


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm 95% converted to DTG Printing. I've been doing Heat Transfers for years. I can't print on Black Shirts with the kind of transfers I"m doing. With that said, I have been looking at DTG Printing. I was stunned and amaze at the quality of DTG. Am I sold on them yet? Well, only time will tell. I had a guy print out a sample of a design that I had did on a transfer. I then contacted this guy to do one sample on his DTG machine. He did it and we met to see the results. I was not happy to say the least. I was so disappointed in DTG's. Not only that but this guy charged me $10.00.

So, I took my design to this place called Ominprint International in Southern California *1 (855) 373-3538* His name is Jose Haro. He was kind enough to do samples on his companies DTG Machine. I was totally Blown away with the Quality and the sharpness, the vivid colors, the text. I was stunned. He told me about Pre-treating White shirts and how the pretreatment really makes the Image Just Off The T-Shirt. His company was selling their brand of DTG Machines. I believe it is called FreeJet 330TX Direct To Garment Printer. A very affordable machine that has 4 whites and 4 colors. The colors where truly vivid. I went to Brothers West Distribution Center for a Open House on the new Brother GT-381 series of printers. 

I was not happy with the outcome. For one my designs didn’t have that Rich Color from the previous DTG Machine. But, I later realized the shirts where NOT Pretreated either. No problem there. The machine by the way is very nice. Fast, can do whites as well as lights. Can accept any file formats. Even Excel spreadsheets and Word Doc. Dang! That is cool. The machine is a bit pricey but, hey it is a Brother machine. And they are Dependable as they like to say. I’m sorry I got off on the wrong subject here but, I like to relay this story to folks. There is a printer there who does Contract Printing. I can’t give anymore information until he does my 11 samples for me.

The Company knows about me and what is to be expected. They have seen my Custom Heat Transfers and vowed to Match them with their Brother Machines. I will pick up my designs today at the Southern Calif. Branch Office today at 1:00 pm. I hope they do a great job! Because I will probably get that machine. The freejet 330 TX is a great machine but, I’m thinking Brother might be the ticket but we will see. Who knows. What does this have to do with SOMEONE IN CALIF WHO NEEDS A PRINTER WHO DOES BLACK SHIRTS? Good Question. Perhaps this might be the person who is looking for a QUICK good, trustworthy company to provide DTG services wholesale. The trick is -- *the shirts are DARK!!!*


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

shirleyg said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I just spoke with Ricky and Josh from Fusion. Nice guys. Good prices. But...
> 
> I had already contacted and agreed to give the order to Bad Bear Sportswear in So. Cal. He did a DTG job for me years ago. Shirts turned out fine -- and on time! (I'd forgotten his company name until after I made the post to this forum.)
> 
> Anyone have first hand experience with Fusion Logistics?


Shirley, 
Glad you found someoene.. I would give fusion a shot on the next order.. this is justin walkers company and he has been at it a long time.. you can decipher from his posts here that he takes pride in his work.. He won the battle royal last year you can be assured your getting a quaility job..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

